#ubuntu-pe 2009-01-26
<Ddiods> Buenas
<genelyk> hi
<Ddiods> q tal?
<genelyk> ai bien
<Ddiods> q haciendo
<Ddiods> Byes
<ratasxy> hola
<ratasxy> hace tiempo q no entro aqui
#ubuntu-pe 2009-01-27
<antoniopunk> olas soy de trujillo y quiero apoyo
<antoniopunk> ayuda porfa
<edgar_> hola
<edgar_> tengo un problema con mi ubuntu
<edgar_> no tiene sonido es el ubuntu 8.10
<RoAkSoAx> MagicFab: te acabo de enviar un correo e magicfab at ubuntu dot com
<MagicFab> RoAkSoAx, bajándola :)
<RoAkSoAx> MagicFab: ;)
<MagicFab> RoAkSoAx, qué licencia le vas a poner ? Ojalá no la restrinjas a "no comercial"
<RoAkSoAx> MagicFab: taba pensando en Creative Comons
<RoAkSoAx> una simple nada mas :)
<RoAkSoAx> s/comons/commons
<RoAkSoAx> pero esa es no comercial
<RoAkSoAx> ahora q reviso esa licensia
<RoAkSoAx> licencia*
<MagicFab> puede ser comercial
<MagicFab> Creative Commons hay muchas combinaciones
<RoAkSoAx> MagicFab: si, solo que no la he terminado de revisar :). la revisare bien esta tarde
<MagicFab> claro
<MagicFab> has seguido trabajando en ese tema ?
<RoAkSoAx> MagicFab: pues si... ahora quiero intentar de hacer la nueva forma de implementacion de DRBD y utilizar otros tipos de balanceadores como HAProxy
<MagicFab> RoAkSoAx, importante que publiques / bloguees eso. Siempre hay gente buscando referencias.
<RoAkSoAx> MagicFab: si, justo en mi blog postie la instalacion de DRBD hace un tiempo.. ahora quiero hacerlo pero con la nueva implementacion
<RoAkSoAx> y tambien quiero poner toda la implementacion del cluster completo hecho en mi tesis
<RoAkSoAx> MagicFab: estaba pensando en pasar la instalacion de DRBD al wiki para que algun dia pueda ser incluido en el serverguide
<MagicFab> RoAkSoAx, seguro. Sería buena idea.
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: mandaselo a sommer
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: el es el server guide master
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: si hable con el y me dijo que lo ponga en el wiki y ke de ahi evaluaban...
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: pero no he tenido tiempo.. porciaca toy n lima :P
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: hasta cuando?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: yo me voy el proximo fin de semana a boston y despues me voy a caperos
<nxvl> :D
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: caperos, aqp?
<RoAkSoAx> a mejia
<RoAkSoAx> ?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: pues estaré aqui hasta el 20 de febrero
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> RoAkSoAx: a ver cuando cheleamos un rato
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c: ya pes
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: asi es, por alla por tu provincia
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: salgo pa tu provincia el 19 en la noche
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: caperos es el 21 creo.. o me ekivoco?
<nxvl> sep
<nxvl> ese fin de semana
<nxvl> me voy del 19 al 23
<RoAkSoAx> oks
<RoAkSoAx> yo facil me voy el 20 en la noche regresando de lima, o sino el mismo 21 en la mañana
<RoAkSoAx> a mejia
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c: claro hay que uqedar un dia
<nxvl> pero dia de semana
<nxvl> :P
<xander21c> viernes
<xander21c> puede ser de la proxima
<nxvl> el proximo viernes perfecto
<nxvl> ya cerrado
<RoAkSoAx> ya xvre
<nxvl> viernes 7
<nxvl> err
<nxvl> 6
<RoAkSoAx> ya bacan
<RoAkSoAx> ;)
<xander21c> ok
<xander21c> +1
<xander21c> donde?
<RoAkSoAx> ya kedamos en la semana pero supongo ke un lugar centrico y accesiuble para mi.. ke no conosco mucho de lima :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<xander21c> RoAkSoAx: google maps
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c: si en eso siempre
<RoAkSoAx> :P
<RoAkSoAx> mas bien.. donde consigo discos duros externos baratso?
<xander21c> wilson
<xander21c> maso menos cuantos puedes gastar
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c: estuve viendo el otro dia ahi.. y tan caros.. un apollo variaban entre 100 y 150
<RoAkSoAx> por la misma capacidad
<RoAkSoAx> pero yo quiero un seagate
<RoAkSoAx> q son mas pajas y mas chikitos ke los apollo
<RoAkSoAx> solo ke no encontré
<xander21c> en compu plaza
<xander21c> compu palace
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c: si ahi estuve
<xander21c> compu place es de miraflores
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c: en compu plaza estuve
<xander21c> yo estoy aun paso del d miraflores,
<xander21c> vi unos iomega chvrs
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c: checate estos: http://freeagent.seagate.com/en-us/
<RoAkSoAx> uno de esos kiero
<RoAkSoAx> http://freeagent.seagate.com/en-us/hard-drive/portable-hard-drive/Free-Agent.html
<RoAkSoAx> en aqp el de 120 gb estaba en 110 USD.. y aqui deberian estar mas baratos pero no encontre
<RoAkSoAx> pero te hablo de hace 1 año
<RoAkSoAx> que averigue esos precios
<xander21c> no he visto x aca
<xander21c> el ultimo q vi fue la semana pasada pero se lo trajeron a un pata de USA x $80
<RoAkSoAx> a suave
<RoAkSoAx> ese quiero
<RoAkSoAx> ojala encuentre
<RoAkSoAx> lo que si me sorprendio fue ver memorias de 16gb en 100 lukas
<RoAkSoAx> brb
<xander21c> si estan baratas
<xander21c> hola waltico
<xander21c> RoAkSoAx: q fue encontraste una conexion descente?
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c: si.. ahora toy viviendo en la casa de las tias de mi enamorada por 3 dias
<RoAkSoAx> y ahi si tengo internet normal
<xander21c> :)
<RoAkSoAx> asi ke ya estare entrando regularmente
<RoAkSoAx> a partir de la prox semana porq me vuelvo a mudar mañana
<RoAkSoAx> xD
<xander21c> como es con en newsletter
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c: pues ahora hare una pagina wiki pa que los que quieran colaborar se inscriban
<RoAkSoAx> y asi empezar a organizarnos un poco mejor
<RoAkSoAx> tambien definiré unos guidelines para seguir al traducir y esas cosas
<xander21c> un glosario es importante
<RoAkSoAx> si eso si es importante
<xander21c> asi todos traducimos igual el mismo termino
<RoAkSoAx> solo ya quiero estar en un lugar establecido para empezar a definir todo eso
<xander21c> bacan
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c: si eso es cierto.. ya estuve haciendo un glosario pero lo deje en mi PC en aqp
<xander21c> :P
<xander21c> existen los USBs
<xander21c> y google docs
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c: si... lo se :( pero tuve que formatear todo el dia antes de venirme a lima y me olvide de pasar parte de mi info a mis memorias
<RoAkSoAx> y yaaaa... lo peor es que el router de mi casa no se porque no está haciendo el NAT y no puedo conectarme remotamente
<RoAkSoAx> de todo me paso antes de venir
<xander21c> humm
<Shapord> Buenas
<xander21c> hola Shapord
<Shapord> :)
<Shapord> Que alegbria ver una comuna organizada
<xander21c> Shapord: hacemos lo q podemos
<xander21c> Hola Juanpe
<Juanpe> las xander21c
<xander21c> Juanpe: encontraste heladeria?
<Juanpe> sep xander21c thx
<Juanpe> ::)
<Juanpe> justo cayo preciso, con el calor que hacia ese dia :D
<xander21c> mas q el de hoy no creo
<RoAkSoAx> yo toy ke me congelo
<RoAkSoAx> hahha
<Juanpe> hehe
<xander21c> ???
<RoAkSoAx> el aire acondicionado pes
<RoAkSoAx> :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<xander21c> :P
<xander21c> pueden entrar a www.ubuntu-pe.org
<RoAkSoAx> nop
<xander21c> :S
<Shapord> ciao
#ubuntu-pe 2009-01-28
<genelyk> amm
<genelyk> la  pagina de ubuntu-pe se cayo
<genelyk> :S o ta mal mi dns =?ç
<xander21c> Holas
<genelyk> man
<genelyk> ubuntu pe no entra :S
<xander21c> si me di cuenta
<genelyk> se cayo el seervidor ? o es temporal
<redrebel> si se puede hacer ping
<genelyk> uhm
<genelyk>  tons
<redrebel> y el puerto 80 esta habierto
<genelyk> sera nuestro nomaz
<genelyk>  o de todos los locos?
<genelyk> venezuela  tampoco entra
<genelyk> chile igual
<xander21c> es una caida temporal de varios LoCO
<xander21c> me acabe de decir viperhoot
<genelyk> uhmm
<genelyk> tons ta pa tofdos
<Juanpe> el server se ha vuelto LoCO ^_^
<genelyk> jajajaj
<Juanpe> hehe
<genelyk> uhmm
<genelyk>  peremos q no sea grave  yq solo sea de mantenimiento
<xander21c> eso mismo
<xander21c> Holas
<Juanpe> o/
<saiko318> ola
<xander21c> Hola saiko318
<saiko318> aun no he usado ubuntu
<saiko318> pero desde hace algun tiempo q lo estoi pensando
<saiko318> pero el problema esta en conseguir una copia
<xander21c> donde estas ubicado?
<saiko318> en trujillo
<xander21c> saiko318: http://wiki.ubuntu-pe.org/distribucion-de-cds
<saiko318> gracias
<xander21c> saiko318: puede pedirlo tambien en shipit.ubuntu.com
<saiko318> no logro entrar a esa pagina
<xander21c> a cual?
<saiko318> shipit.ubuntu.com
<xander21c> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ prueba ahora?
<xander21c> capaz esta en mantenimiento
<saiko318> ya esta
<saiko318> pero si lo pido alli si me lo mandan?
<xander21c> si
<xander21c> tarda 2 a 3 semanas
<xander21c> pon los datos exactos
<saiko318> muy bien lo hare
<xander21c> agradeceremos q solo crees un usuario y distribuyas copias del q te llegue :)
<saiko318> claro lo hare
<saiko318> eso ni dudarlo
#ubuntu-pe 2009-01-29
<damiansiro> hola a todos como estan
<damiansiro> acabo de instalar ubuntu y nose como configurar para el internet
<freddierith> hola ubunteros
<xander21c2> Holas freddierith
<freddierith> veo gente de utpinux por aca
<freddierith> bye
<carlosfranz> hey ubunteros, saludos desde venezuela.  Soy peruano con con 29 años viviendo en vlza.
<yorch> holas.. alguien ha tenido problemas para que un ubuntu de 64bits reconozca 4GB de ram?
<yorch> (ubuntu 8.10)
#ubuntu-pe 2009-01-30
<hi5mle> saludos
<Genelyk> Hi
<hi5mle> alguien habla espanol aqui?
<Genelyk> yes aqui hablar mucho, por ser un canal latino
<hi5mle> jajajajaj
<hi5mle> gracias
<hi5mle> necesito una ayuda en ubunto
<Genelyk> uhhm
<Genelyk> es Ubuntu
<hi5mle> si
<hi5mle> Ubuntu
<Genelyk> contalq  no sea compiz fusion
<hi5mle> Tengo Ubuntu 8.1
<Genelyk> 8.10
<Genelyk> -.-
<hi5mle> yes
<hi5mle> si
<hi5mle> tengo problemas con tarjeta de video
<Genelyk> q tarjeta
<hi5mle> Soy novato en eso
<Genelyk> ?
<Genelyk> pero tienes entorno grafico ?
<hi5mle> si
<hi5mle> es por el GooglEarth que no me funciona bien
<hi5mle> debo hacer algo para la tarjeta
<hi5mle> y no recuerdo cual es el comando
<hi5mle> Para ponerla en buena resolucion
<Genelyk> google earth no creo q sea necesario
<Genelyk> y si utilias google maps ?
<hi5mle> cuando abro el googleearth el globo sale con colores distorcionados
<hi5mle> ese no lo he usado
<hi5mle> pero hace unos dias lo tenia bien
<hi5mle> pero me paso algo y tuve que reinstalar Ubuntu
<hi5mle> No recuerdo que paso con el coamndo
<Genelyk> q comando
<hi5mle> Ok, mira cuando le doy lspci, para ver la tarjeta me sale esto
<hi5mle> hi5mle@ubuntu:~$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c) 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<hi5mle> Cual es la tarjeta a ver.
<Genelyk> es un intel de 128 integrado
<hi5mle> que hacer ahora?
<Genelyk>  con acelerador  965
<hi5mle> como lo consigo
<Genelyk> no usar google earth
<Genelyk>  seguro fue culpa de alguna actualizacion
<hi5mle> uhmmmmmmmmmm
<Genelyk>  prueba reinsalado el google  earth
<Genelyk>  cuanta resoluciojn tienes ?
<hi5mle> ya lo hise y ahora no sale el globo terraqueo
<hi5mle> si yo baje todas las actualizaciones
<hi5mle> todas
<Genelyk> ese es el problema de las actualizacones
<hi5mle> ahhhhhhh
<hi5mle> pense que ra bueno para la maquina
<Genelyk> as reinstalado
<hi5mle> si
<Genelyk> el google earth ?
<hi5mle> si
<hi5mle> y ahora no sale el globo
<Genelyk> una vez me paso eso pero en windows
<Genelyk> pero era x q no tenia  internet
<hi5mle> sabes de alguna pagina para bajarlo y ue funcione bien?
<Genelyk> el unico lugar es lña pagina oficial
<hi5mle> tengo internet siempre fijo
<Genelyk> si lo bajas de otro sitio kien sabq te estas bajando
<hi5mle> como lo desintalo
<hi5mle> a ver
<hi5mle> para ponerlo de nuevo
<hi5mle> porque recuerdo
<hi5mle> que hace una semana tenia una imagen bellisima
<Genelyk> uhmm
<Genelyk> se ve que eres novato
<Genelyk> u.u
<hi5mle> Si par de semanas
<hi5mle> pero he avanzado un pococ
<hi5mle> lo que me confundo aveces
<hi5mle> porque
<hi5mle> al bajar un archivo veo que desaparece
<Genelyk> abrís un terminal, entras como root, y vas a la carpeta donde se encuentra el google earth instalado (en nuestro caso opt/google-earth/) y una vez dentro de la carpeta tecleamos..
<hi5mle> no se donde se guarda
<Genelyk> sh uninstall
<Genelyk> ahora estoy en fedora
<hi5mle> ok
<hi5mle> se entrar a todo eso
<Genelyk> eso de donde lo gyuarda  firefox, lo guarda x defecto en el escritorio
<hi5mle> veamos en cual carpeta me cae a mi
<Genelyk> ahora sino aparece ai es x q lo configuraste en otro sitio
<hi5mle> ok
<hi5mle> revisare esa parte
<hi5mle> gracias mil por tu ayuda valiosa para mi
<hi5mle> Un Amigo mas
<hi5mle> Mi nombre es Marcos Lopez
<Genelyk> mio Genelyk
<hi5mle> Un placer
<hi5mle> debo ir a desintalar esto a ver si tengo suerte
<Genelyk> bueno nos vemos
<Genelyk> me voy a
<Genelyk> jugar
<Genelyk> xD!
<hi5mle> Gracias
<RoAk> nxvl: cuando te vas a USA?
#ubuntu-pe 2009-01-31
<NoEduardo> buenas tardes..
<oscarenzo> hola
<oscarenzo> buenas tardes
<oscarenzo> a todos
<oscarenzo> hay alguien ahi?
#ubuntu-pe 2009-02-01
<jorge_> Buenas noches
<jorge_> instale ubuntu, luego mandriva y el grub de mandriva no me permite cargar ubuntu
<jorge_> el problema radica en que no se que lineas de ubuntu tendrian que ir para que pueda cargar ubuntu
<saiko318> ola a todos
<saiko318> quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar estoy intentando instalar ubuntu 8.10 en mi computadora(es la primera vez) y no se puede
<saiko318> quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar
#ubuntu-pe 2011-01-31
<gonzaloaf> hola, alguien sabe quien es el miembro representante de la comunidad ubuntu-pe?
<RoAkSoAx> gonzaloaf: hay varios a carga. en que se te puede ayudar?
<gonzaloaf> soy miembro del grupo que organiza el LInux Week, en la PUCP y necesito contactar a un encargado para coordinar algunos temas
#ubuntu-pe 2011-02-03
<iJorge> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2011-02-06
<jhonlavigne> gente buenos dias..!!
<jhonlavigne> ola
#ubuntu-pe 2012-01-31
<Breo> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2012-02-05
<Abtein> buenas tardes
<Abtein> una consulta
<Abtein> buenas tardes
#ubuntu-pe 2013-01-29
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, saludos! venga ud conoce un sitio con informacion de maas, juju, charms, y todo cloud en español? hay alguna documentacion de ese tipo? - btw respondame cuando pueda :D
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: hola! no en espanl
<JoseeAntonioR> todo esta en english afaik
<roaksoax> correct
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaa ya veo porq me respondio en el community xD
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, vale vale... es q me preguntaron que pues dije q no sabia
<SergioMeneses> como hace poco vi en redes sociales q ud andaba jugando con algo de eso me dio curiosidad
<roaksoax> si pues
<roaksoax> no hay nada de eso
<roaksoax> traducido
<JoseeAntonioR> seria bueno que lo traduzcan
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, /me se retira, tiene un on-air por hacer
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, dale! exitos
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, seria estupendo! pero bueno me imagino que primero se desarrolla y luego se traduce
<SergioMeneses> aunque muchos de esos componentes estan maduros
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, \o
<roaksoax> no creo q nadie lo traduzc a no ser que alguien de la comunidad lo haga
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, si tengo la oportunidad de trabajar con eso mas seguido este año aporto algo en eso
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: \o/
#ubuntu-pe 2013-01-30
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, buenos dias! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hola hola! se va a realizar?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si si
<JoseeAntonioR> me alegro :)
<SergioMeneses> ya estan confirmadas dos charlas mas
<JoseeAntonioR> le dejo que tengo que ir a un hangout
<SergioMeneses> andamos es cuadrando titulos bonitos y eso
<SergioMeneses> dale
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si te vez con Lyz pues le comentas
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, no hay problema :)
#ubuntu-pe 2013-01-31
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, donde quedaran los logs de la developer week?
<JoseeAntonioR> irclogs.ubuntu.com
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, gracias
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
#ubuntu-pe 2013-02-02
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, como vamos
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: hola hola!
<viperhoot> todo bien
<viperhoot> corriendo de los globos de agua
<viperhoot> es tradición mojar con globos de agua en mi ciudad por estas fechas :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, lol
<SergioMeneses> jejejeje
<SergioMeneses> que nota
<SergioMeneses> suena a carnaval... eso si no salgas con la laptop
<viperhoot> claro
<viperhoot> toooodo es carnaval estos días
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: como va el ubuntu user day ?
<viperhoot> de todas maneras se hace por hangout ?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, tenemos aun dos slots vacios pero en cualquier caso marcos y yo los podemos llenar
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, no se aun no han dicho nada... el que lo necesite se presta ese servicio
<viperhoot> mejor
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: haz publicado el evento en algún lugar? para republicarlo en ubuntu-pe
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, salio por el blog de classroom-es
<viperhoot> ok
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, https://ubuntuclassroomes.wordpress.com/2013/01/25/el-dia-del-usuario-9-febrero-2013/
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses, viperhoot: nada de hangouts en user days
<JoseeAntonioR> ya lo discutimos en el UDS pasado
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: por qué ah ?
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, hola :)
<JoseeAntonioR> perdon por ser tan intrusivo
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, porque son aburridos
 * SergioMeneses runs
<viperhoot> jajajajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> son usuarios nuevos, y no queremos que esten cambiando de medio cada hora
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: si, son muy raros, cada vez que hay uno estoy atrapado en esa caja rara
<SergioMeneses> bueno no fue idea mia.... pero si me parece mejor para el proposito dl classroom
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: en realidad es bien pesado hacer hangout, puede parecer de lo mas simple pero implica varias cosas
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, claro
<JoseeAntonioR> se podria hacer, pero previa discusion en UDS y dando una buena razon
<SergioMeneses> pero las sesiones irc no van con los latinos... no se porque no son de agrado o algo asi
<JoseeAntonioR> ademas, *nadie* se va a poner a preparar contenidos para hablar de una hora
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: lo que pasa es que es por dos motivos, creo yo
<JoseeAntonioR> 1.- conveniencia, si es que tienes que leerlo despues lo haces hasta mientras estas en el trabajo porque es texto
<JoseeAntonioR> y 2.- las sesiones, la unica cosa es que sean varias lineas, si tu haces esa misma sesion on-air de ninguna manera cubres una hora, puedes cubrir hasta 15-20 minutos y se acabo
<JoseeAntonioR> asi que tambien implica mas esfuerzo
<JoseeAntonioR> (por algo /me ya esta con miedo de hacer el mid-release)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, se ajustan lso tiempos
<SergioMeneses> no creo q eso sea un problema
<JoseeAntonioR> pero lo que si quiero conversar, y *bien* con Jorge y Jono, es la cosa de ver lo de hacer uonair/es
<viperhoot> en eso tienen razón, hablar por 1 hora entera es bastante para un tema
<JoseeAntonioR> yo intente adaptar una de mis sesiones de classroom para una charla que di en persona
<JoseeAntonioR> no me fue muy bien que digamos
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, JoseeAntonioR pero porque 1 hora? no veo q el tiempo sea una limitante... solo 45 mins de los cuales 15 sin QA
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: y en esos 15 de Q&A tienes 2 preguntas
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pues acaba hay
<viperhoot> decía nomás, no digo que no pueda hacerse si hay preparación previa
<SergioMeneses> como el irc
<JoseeAntonioR> teoricamente, en IRC no acaba hasta que el bot lo diga :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, el chair del hangout o onair cierra el video
 * JoseeAntonioR adora y se reclina ante ClassBot
<viperhoot> btw, SergioMeneses necesitamos que nos dones :P
 * SergioMeneses hides
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, donar? y eso q les paso?
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: https://plus.google.com/110983866399624533096/posts/J7mZxKLqioR
<SergioMeneses> btw /me estuvo un mes lejos de casa con una conexion telefonica a internet asi q anda un poco desactualizado
<JoseeAntonioR> hemos abierto una cuenta en un banco para donaciones, queremos poder comprar ubuntu.pe y un server para hostear lo que se necesite
<viperhoot> ajam, y ese dinero no sale así nomás, lamentablemente aún no
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, viperhoot clro claro
<SergioMeneses> pero hasta la uds no les puedo colaborar... porque nosotros acabamos de donar para lo del flisol
<viperhoot> tampoco es que sea mucho lo que se necesita, pero igual
<SergioMeneses> y andamos con lo de los impuestos del material quie llegue ahora
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: hehehe sólo decía por bromear ;)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, JoseeAntonioR pero nicolas o roaksoax no lo pueden comprar?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: hasta ahora andamos en 0
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: es caro
<SergioMeneses> y con las donaciones se les retornoa?
<SergioMeneses> por eso
<SergioMeneses> pero apartarlo de una vez
<JoseeAntonioR> pero que pasa si no conseguimos suficiente con las donaciones?
<SergioMeneses> no digo que lo regalen... sino apartarlo y cuando se reunan las donaciones se les re-envia el dinero
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: un .pe cuesta 75803.75 pesos
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: creo que eso no se puede en los .pe , o no sé
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, recolecta entre el concilio!
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, veo
<viperhoot> bueno, hora de irme por aquí
<viperhoot> a bajar hasta olmué :P
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, asi es ubuntu-pe, cuando uno postea lo de las donaciones en 4 dias le dan 17 likes, lo de los user days ya tiene 5 likes :(
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: suerte con eso, que no te mojen!
<viperhoot> me avisan si se inscriben al uds de esta vez para hacer lo posible ;)
 * JoseeAntonioR va de todas maneras, no sabe como
 * viperhoot destornilla de a pocos el huascar
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, vengo en un par de minutos que me acabo de despertar y no he saludado a nadie
<viperhoot> me regresaron
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, /me is back!
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: no has pensado en usar ZNC para tener backlog?
<viperhoot> jajaj así pasa
<viperhoot> no estoy seguro la verdad
<viperhoot> siempre está en irc logs
<viperhoot> y casi lo importante siempre termino enterándome ;)
<SergioMeneses> jajajja
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, con las q sale
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: :P
<JoseeAntonioR> sin mi backlog lo que me perderia
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, cuando hablan a tus espaldas
 * SergioMeneses mira a viperhoot 
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<viperhoot> jajajajaja
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: de esto me tengo que ir corriendo la prox semana: http://www.flickr.com/photos/flor_castello/326678279/
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, :OOO
<viperhoot> es un destroyer total la ciudad
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ahora todo sera grabado y multado, se supone
<viperhoot> jajajajaja siempre dicen eso cada año
<viperhoot> a las finales, no puedes detener a la gente
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, lo dice con esa resignacion
 * viperhoot participa también pues
<JoseeAntonioR> yo nunca he visto a gente llegar a salir con tinas de agua
<viperhoot> estás a tiempo
<viperhoot> :P
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<viperhoot> ahora si me desalojan, ahí nos leemos o/
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ping ping ping
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: el evento no es de raring, es de quantal
<SergioMeneses> me cai
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, cual evento?
<JoseeAntonioR> UUD
<SergioMeneses> en donde?
<SergioMeneses> donde sale eso?
<JoseeAntonioR> classroom-es
<JoseeAntonioR> decia raring
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, dice
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero la wiki, el blog?
<JoseeAntonioR> blog
 * JoseeAntonioR revisa wiki
 * SergioMeneses no edita
<SergioMeneses> okk
<JoseeAntonioR> no, esta solo en el blog
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok
<SergioMeneses> voy a ver si consigo la cuenta
<JoseeAntonioR> ook
<SergioMeneses> sino le digo a javier q lo edite
<JoseeAntonioR> ook
#ubuntu-pe 2015-01-28
<tecncr> hola
<tecncr> Buenas Tardes, ¿alguien sabe cómo cambiar la imagen splash (lo que sale mientras ubuntu arranca) en ubuntu 9.10? Gracias
#ubuntu-pe 2016-02-02
<kudo> buenas noches soy usuario de ubuntu y quisiera saber  como puedo formar parte de la comunidad de forma oficial ,cuales son los pasos?
#ubuntu-pe 2016-02-03
<kudo> buenas noches alguien puede decirme como formar parte de ubuntu de forma oficial
<kudo> hola alguine  hay
<kudo> alli
#ubuntu-pe 2016-02-04
<kudo> alguien por aqui?
